

Mark Shuttleworth UDS keynote (ogg, mp3) - alonswartz
http://www.brandonholtsclaw.com/2010.05.10/Ubuntu-Developer-Summit-Keynote-from-Mark-Shuttleworth

======
imbrandon
woot, thanks

